# United ***** College Fund



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Can someone get rid of that banner that keeps coming up!

If there was a united white college fund it would be seen as racist! Cant beleive there are black only colleges, jeez!

About UNCF

The United ***** College Fund (UNCF) is the nationâ€™s largest, oldest, most successful and most comprehensive minority higher education assistance organization. UNCF provides operating funds and technology enhancement services for 39 member historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs), scholarships and internships for students at about 900 institutions and faculty and administrative professional training.

Over 63 years, the United ***** College Fund has raised more than $2 billion to help a total of more than 350,000 students attend college and has distributed more funds to help minorities attend school than any entity outside of the government


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And the relevance to a mk2? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We are wanting a fund as we feel a minority on the forum.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Moved to site news as only Jae has any control over ads.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

its one of those annoying ads that Ive never been able to find on the control panel.....will call the agency!


----------

